# How is it living in Emerald, Queensland?



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

I have been recently offered to work in Emerald, Queensland. I have never heard of this town. Infact I am not australian and this is my first time in Australia. I was wondering what this place is like:confused2:. Like the people, things to do, clubbing, partying, safety especially i heard that i gets flooded very easily. These things scare me a little. Although I am expected to spend only 6 months there, I still want to have a good time and dont want it to become a pain living there. And also if it a friendly town to Indians, since I am from Indian origin and dont want trouble.

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## nakiandy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
I was hoping you would have lots of replies that I could read!
Did you move there? if so, what is it like?


----------

